# Stephen Palmer, The Autist



## Stephen Palmer (Feb 26, 2019)

My new novel _The Autist_ - a return to SF! - is set for publication by Infinity Plus Books on 7th March.
The theme is Artificial General Intelligence.
More details and the book's fantastic cover (by Steve Jones of _Beautiful Intelligence_ note) to follow...


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Feb 27, 2019)

Congratulations, Stephen!


----------



## Droflet (Feb 27, 2019)

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 2, 2019)

2100…

Data detective Mary Vine is visiting relatives when she uncovers a Chinese programme of AI development active within her own family.

Ulu Okere has only one goal: to help her profoundly disabled brother, whose unique feats of memory inspire her yet perturb the community they live in.

And in a transmuted Thailand, Somchai Chokdee is fleeing his Buddhist temple as an AI-inspired political revolution makes living there too dangerous.

In 2100 life is dominated by vast, unknowable AIs, that run most of the world and transform every society they touch. When suspicions of a Chinese conspiracy seem substantiated, Mary, Ulu and Somchai decide they must oppose it. Yet in doing so they find themselves facing something the world has never seen before…


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 4, 2019)

Full cover...


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 4, 2019)

If anybody here would like an e-copy for the Reviews section of SFF Chrons, please let me know!
Via FB if possible, or here.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 9, 2019)

This week I published a series of four opinion pieces relating to the theme of _The Autist._
Here are the links:

Speculation SF Got Wrong Part 1. 
Speculation SF Got Wrong Part 2. 
Speculation SF Got Wrong Part 3. 
Speculation SF Got Wrong Part 4.

These are opinion pieces people are welcome to argue over!


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 9, 2019)

_The Autist _is out now...

Amazon. 
Links for other online sources.

Gary Gibson on _The Autist:_ 'This pretty much hits my sweet spot for intelligent science fiction: a deft twisting together of warring AIs, rogue androids, and the evolution of machine intelligence against a global backdrop that's as thoughtful as it is entertaining.'
Tony Ballantyne on _The Autist:_ 'This is first class SF.'


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 9, 2019)

I have a free e-copy for review at SFF Chronicles if anybody wants to take that up -  .mobi or .epub.


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 9, 2019)

On my TBR list!


----------



## AlexH (Mar 18, 2019)

I rarely read (or want to read) novels, but you now have two on my "to-read" list (the other is Tommy Catkins).

I was trying to ignore The Autist despite finding it intriguing (nothing personal of course, just that I only tend to read short stories fiction-wise), but your Fear of Melody post has put paid to that. It's also made me think you should check out Paul Steel's Carousel Kites album if you haven't already. It's my favourite of 2018, and I wonder what fans of some of the artists you mentioned would think of it.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 25, 2019)

Who's Paul Steel?
Can you put in a good link?


----------



## AlexH (Mar 25, 2019)

If YouTube or Spotify is of any use:





						YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content and share it all with friends, family and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------

